

Ask HN: Custom labeled flash drives/cds/dvds - xenoterracide

does anyone know any good suppliers for these that would print ones corporate logo on it? I haven't taken the time to look yet, I'd like to get some recommendations.
======
nkurz
I was recently researching DVD replication. I haven't ordered anything yet,
but from a price perspective these two looked good. Both offer custom printing
on the disk.

<http://www.newcyberian.com> <http://www.nationwidedisc.com/>

------
brk
Google for it.

There are thousands of these companies out there. I've always just gone with
the cheapest company at the time for the product/qty I wanted.

